# need camber plates



## GTRs_83 (Apr 5, 2005)

hello can anyone please tell me where can i find camber plates for my b14 200sx???
i jus cant find a store to buy em:balls: :balls: :balls:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

GTRs_83 said:


> hello can anyone please tell me where can i find camber plates for my b14 200sx???
> i jus cant find a store to buy em:balls: :balls: :balls:


Stillen has them if you are using OEM style springs or Ground Control has them if you are using coilovers.


----------

